# Moth



## iPhotoShot (Aug 20, 2010)

Moth and Mosquito on yellow flower at Chiang Mai Thailand.


----------



## DennyCrane (Aug 20, 2010)

Interesting shot. I might have used a smaller aperture to get a lil' more in focus, but it's a solid shot.


----------



## JG_Coleman (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice shot... good, smooth background and nice lighting.

Like Denny mentioned, the depth-of-field could've been a bit more generous, such that at least the upper portion of the moth's wing remained sharp.  Also, I would've liked to see the shot in a landscape orientation, instead... it would've filled the frame pretty nicely and not clipped the petals to the left.  In portrait orientation, you end up with a whole lot of blank space in the top half of the photograph.


----------

